
Hacker News Onion - tchalla
https://twitter.com/hackernewsonion/
======
biot
It's like a fake version of
[https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says](https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says)

~~~
IgorPartola
There is also
[https://mobile.twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT](https://mobile.twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT).
One out of ten posts contains actual actionable real world advise.

~~~
rhengles
There is also
[http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/](http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/)

------
cclogg
I like that the city for this account says "Mountain Dew, CA"

------
vukmir
My favorites:

    
    
       1. Self-proclaimed "visionary" seeks technical cofounder.
       2. Blue Screen Of Death As A Service
       3. "Node.js is a Ghetto" by Ryan Dahl and Zed Shaw

~~~
smoyer
How about:

Obama – "The national technical debt is increasing at an alarming rate. We
have to stop writing PHP."

~~~
tripzilch
PHP is not a partisan issue. And they should stop painting it as such.

------
npguy
You should also check out FakeValley -
[http://fakevalley.com](http://fakevalley.com)

------
kevando
This is great, but it should hit closer to home. People love The Onion because
the articles almost sound true

~~~
mhartl
Almost true like "God Angrily Clarifies 'Don't Kill' Rule"?
[http://www.theonion.com/articles/god-angrily-clarifies-
dont-...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/god-angrily-clarifies-dont-kill-
rule,222/)

------
herbig
My favorites:

------
jasondenizac
This is so much better than we deserve.

